# Singing Lessons/Vocal & Audition Coaching/Audition Prep (spoken word)



## Learn2Sing (Jan 11, 2012)

I am a central Brixton-based Singing Teacher & Vocal Coach, with over 20 years experience as a professional classical performer. I incorporate a variety of styles from Classical to Gospel to Pop. All levels taught from age 10.

I also specialise in preparation for performances, auditions and exams as well as give guidance and coaching for public speaking and presentations.

Piano tuition also available.

Discounts available for block bookings. CRB Checked.

Please contact for further information & details: singingsthething@gmail.com


----------

